# New computer day... iMac 27”



## JohnMarkPainter (Oct 12, 2019)

First off....

Migrating from an old iMac. I didn’t have the new Thunderbolt adapter. Trying to run Migration Assistant through Ethernet. I let it run overnight and it hung up.
YOU CAN GET IT GOING AGAIN BY DISCONNECTING ETHERNET AND PLUGGING IT BACK IN.
Maybe that will help someone someday. 
Ethernet is super slow. Wait to get a Thunderbolt adapter.

Anyway
I got the 27” iMac Six Core 3.7Ghz.
I use SSD for Samples and usually LaCie Rugged for Audio
I am upgrading RAM to 64GB
Cubase 10
Superior Drummer
A bunch of Bdio, Spitfire, Bohemian, Halion etc.


When I get it all set up and authorized (that’s always fun) I will load up some big templates and see how it does.

ANY MIGRATION TIPS?
Ive always just installed everything from scratch in the past.

I have a bunch of work to do, so I am trying not to get too hung up on migrating (my old rig still works)
But of course the lure of a much faster computer just sitting there is too hard to resist.


----------



## yellowtone (Oct 12, 2019)

Very interested in this thread as I will do something similar in 1-6 months... only difference being Logic instead of Cubase.


----------



## JohnMarkPainter (Oct 12, 2019)

yellowtone said:


> Very interested in this thread as I will do something similar in 1-6 months... only difference being Logic instead of Cubase.


Well I’m moving from a SINGLE 3.2Ghz with 16GB Ram so this is a big bump for me


----------



## yellowtone (Oct 12, 2019)

JohnMarkPainter said:


> Well I’m moving from a SINGLE 3.2Ghz with 16GB Ram so this is a big bump for me



mine will be the same in terms of RAM, but I have a 3.2Ghz quad core. For me I’m interested to hear how the migration goes and all the license SL, etc.


----------



## JohnMarkPainter (Oct 12, 2019)

Again...to anyone using Migration Assistant:
It hung up two more times.
I just pulled the Ethernet and put it back in and got it rolling again.

I don't know if the same thing happens with Thunderbolt


----------



## Mike Marino (Oct 12, 2019)

Maybe some info from this thread will help?




__





Sample Libraries: HOW TO guides to migrate to a new computer [UPDATED]


The last time I did this was three years ago, and I've paid all my therapy bills now and ready to go through it all again. I always figured there should be a sticky for this particular subject, maybe this thread could be one if we all pool resources? I'll update this OP as info comes in. My...



vi-control.net


----------



## JPQ (Oct 12, 2019)

JohnMarkPainter said:


> Well I’m moving from a SINGLE 3.2Ghz with 16GB Ram so this is a big bump for me


i feel even my jump mac mini with 2 dual (+2 virtual cores) 2.8mhz my current 3.2 (i think i dont have energy tripe check it it beetwwen 3-4) ghz 6 six cores even this feel amazing even later one is pc.(i dont have anymore money use macs).


----------



## JamieLang (Oct 12, 2019)

Fwiw. I always make a list before: so I can physically check it off like “superior authorized and working....BFD installed waiting for FXpansion email....etc“—keep going. I also install all the dongle stuff first because once it’s installed (and maybe shown where the libraries are)....they’re DONE. 

Apple should do a decent job with migration assistant, but I’m skeptical that if I use something like that it’s to blame for every weird thing on that machine for the next 5 years. Plus-in the SSD age of storage, there a tangible problem with bringing over digital dandruff. My old MacBook has a 128gb SSD, constantly full and I can only consciously ID about 70gb. OSX is relatively tiny...so, the other “stuff” is 7 years of installs and preferences and drivers for things I no longer own, etc....


----------



## JohnMarkPainter (Oct 12, 2019)

OK...I got it working.
YIKES.

Loaded up two Superior Drummers (Kit and Orchestral Perf), Bohemian Cello and Violin, Chris Hein Romantic Cello, a couple of Iconica Ensembles, 8Dio Studio Piano AND 8Dio Upright with a few mics activated.

Piece of cake.
Playing very busy parts, the CPU load stays super low.
I am very happy

Nice.
I've still got some activations to chase down but not too bad.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 13, 2019)

JamieLang said:


> My old MacBook has a 128gb SSD, constantly full and I can only consciously ID about 70gb. OSX is relatively tiny...so, the other “stuff” is 7 years of installs and preferences and drivers for things I no longer own, etc....



Use Daisydisk or Whatsize to track down where all your storage has evaporated to. Useful little apps to track down where the space has gone.


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 13, 2019)

Michael Antrum said:


> Use Daisydisk or Whatsize to track down where all your storage has evaporated to. Useful little apps to track down where the space has gone.


GrandPerspective is also awesome. This helped me track down disappearing space last year to CCC snapshots, a feature I believe it turned on by default with APFS volumes. (Time machine does the same thing by default FYI...)

The snapshots wound up eating a few hundred gigs but it looked like _ghost space_ that couldn't be accounted for...





__





GrandPerspective







grandperspectiv.sourceforge.net


----------



## robgb (Oct 13, 2019)

I didn't go through the mac migrate process. I just cloned my main drive. Works like a charm.


----------



## JohnMarkPainter (Oct 13, 2019)

robgb said:


> I didn't go through the mac migrate process. I just cloned my main drive. Works like a charm.


Even using Migration, my Cubase prefs were all gone.
Still able to work today though.
Workflow is a LOT better


----------



## mauriziodececco (Oct 16, 2019)

Personally, i usually use a time machine backup to migrate to the new machines. 
Never had a problem, but it probably depends on the quality of the backup.
Maurizio


----------



## topaz (Feb 28, 2021)

CCC snapshots on by default was a PITA, 900GB of hidden snapshots and it was only after searching for more than an hour I realise what the problem was. :-(


----------



## wayne_rowley (Feb 28, 2021)

In respect of migration, I've just set up my new M1 MacBook Air (for non music computing) via my Time Machine back-up drive. I did a selective restore of my user account and data but not applications (which I like to re-install). It worked very well and only took 30 minutes!


----------



## rnb_2 (Feb 28, 2021)

You know, I'm starting to wonder if Big Sur might be my push to take another look at Time Machine. I haven't used it in years and years, relying instead primarily on Carbon Copy Cloner or SuperDuper!, but now that a fully up-to-date bootable backup is no longer possible, and now that Time Machine works with APFS drives to make it a LOT faster, it might be time to give the built-in system tool another shot.


----------

